# corkscrew recommendation



## kylandsales.com (Aug 25, 2009)

I need a new corkscrew (broken) - any suggestions for a favorite?


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2009)

Get a Waiters Cork Screw. Can't go wrong with it. I have many and this is still #1 with me


----------



## Wade E (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeh, I have had all types and the only one that hasnt broken is the waiters!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 25, 2009)

That's my favorite too - - - 


rrawhide


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 26, 2009)

I use the Rabbit Ears. Hasn't broken yet.


----------



## Dean (Aug 26, 2009)

waiters corkscrew here. Just make sure you get a screw with a hole in the middle (spiral) as opposed to those ones with a solid center! the ones with a solid center rip and break corks. I've got rabbit ears, but I still prefer my waiters one.


----------



## cpfan (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the waiter's style, but the best of those is the Pulltap-style. This has a two-part lever and allows the cork to come out straighter.


Definitely my favourite style.


Steve


----------



## hannabarn (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with Steve. The pull-tap style pulls the cork straight up!


----------



## Dean (Aug 26, 2009)

you have to make sure to get the hollow style of screw on the pull-tap style though.


----------



## IQwine (Aug 26, 2009)

what is the hollow style of screw? Not heard of that.


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 26, 2009)

Dean is correct. 


The ones with the solid center mangle the cork, and they are difficult to get started sometimes.


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## IQwine (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Brent2489 (Aug 26, 2009)

Goodfella,Great picture to show the difference. My wife keeps asking me why I keep wondering where the "GOOD" corkscrew is and this is the reason.Those solid core ones only push the cork harder into the walls of the bottle and make it harder the get the cork out!!!The 2 bottles of wine before that bottle don't help either!


----------



## wctisue (Aug 27, 2009)

I've got a drawer full of openers and many Pulltaps. BUT, the one to have and use is the Oster 4207 electric. Push the forward button and the cork is extracted from the bottle. Push the reverse button and it spits the cork out into your hand. Very handy.


Wayne


----------



## Big Ike (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm a waiter's corkscrew fan. I've ruined three screwpulls, but they always replace them.


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 30, 2009)

This is my favorite style. I had a metal version when I lived in Germany, but it went missing. I now have this wooden one and love it. It's easy to use and I've never had a moments cork hesitation when using it. My aunt has one and it's lasted her probably over 50 years.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 30, 2009)

Any kind that get the cork out of the bottle is fine with me.



Seriously though, I use the wing style. I guess that is the same as the Rabbit style mentioned? I do have a few waiters style around as well and I always pack one of those when we travel. This is the wing style I use the most. Works great as long as you don't loose the nylon insert that cushions against the glass when the cork is being pulled.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeh, I keep one of those around to but will never waste any more money on Rabbit ears. I bought 2 pretty expensive ones and they didnt last long at all! They go right in the cork no problem but for some reason slither right back out just as easily, they just unscrew right back out of the cork and the corks i use come out very easy with every other corkscrew.


----------

